# Side affects taking Estradiol 6mg & progesterone vaginally



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

hi 


just in 2ww after egg donation transfer in spain.  I am very bloated and my breasts are very sore and have gone larger.  i am also feeling very tired and quite emotional are all these things normal at this stage.


thanks very much
Tammy X


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Sounds normal to me having been through treatment.


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

thanks very much


----------

